# First buck.



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

. My oldest first deer with a bow came in to night chasing a doe and she made a great shot. 13 point.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's awesome!! Great memory!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow!!!

That's fantastic. Many hunters hunt a lifetime and never shoot a deer like that. 

Great job.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice Job! Congrats to the young lady


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking deer. Congrats to all


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a really nice buck. Great to see your daughter is a hunter and that you are a committed father. Congrats to you both.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is a great deer. congrats to the both of you. now tell us the story behind the successful hunt. give us the details please. I've been deer hunting for 32 yrs and never got one as nice as that one.
sherman


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bet ur proud.....great buck too. Congrats.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I shot a very similar looking buck...high and tight rack just like that one...it was a 12 point...nice buck.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice looking buck. Congrats to the hunter and proud father!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> that is a great deer. congrats to the both of you. now tell us the story behind the successful hunt. give us the details She shot it behind are house out of a box blind that I build last year. We have about Half acre of woods it's surrounded by larger woods and a beanfield. About 430 a doe came on to feed on some corn that we have dumped and rite behind her was the buck. Buck stayed to are hard left offering no shots while the doe fed for a half hour. She then worked her way into the field and mr big was rite behind her she made a great shot. Watch the deer run for about 300 yards which had me worried till I lost sight of him. Thought I saw him stumble in the beans but I did not know if I wanted him to stumble or he stumbled LOL. Gave it half hour got down walked to the edge of the Field and there he laid. She was calm the hole time waiting for the shot I was a train wreck lol. After the shot I looked over and she was shaking she looked up at me and said I am shaking but I am not even cold.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome buck and great job dad on getting your kids outside !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice. Love those high and tight looking freaky bucks!!! 
Would love to hear the story !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Awwww, you shouldn't have let her shoot that buck! Now she's spoiled, and next year she'll want a 16 point! 








Just kidding! 

I've been hunting close to 50 years and have never taken a buck that nice! Seen a few, but never got a shot!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

She'll be hooked on hunting for sure ,nice buck.


----------

